# RS quick spruce up



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work let's hope the weather holds so it stay looking that good for more than a couple of hours


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Fingers crossed. It's wearing 2 layers of Pro under the Ostendo show wax so 'should' stay clean for a little longer than most.

Just fired an order off for OCD Nebula show wax - those gloss levels


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow looks stunning. Great work mate!


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers mate.

Plan on attacking those horrific exhausts today - they beat me last time!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking good 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Like it, nice work.

IMO those wheels do it no justice though.


----------



## Martin F (Feb 3, 2017)

ian222 said:


> Like it, nice work.
> 
> IMO those wheels do it no justice though.


Agreed regarding the wheels, the colour is definately growing on me though and the rest of the car looks lovely, well done...


----------

